# pork tenderloin



## Doc

A neighbor brought me a pork tenderloin from the store (on sale -- very nice gesture). I don't eat meat very much, but I do like pork "medallions". 

BUT: I don't how (or for how long) to cook this thing. I'd like to have it as moist as possible with the pork flavor (nothing to take away from that flavor -- as in fancy rubs).

Any suggestions/help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## thebaker

Here is a link to how to fix them.
http://cooklikeyourgrandmother.com/2009/02/pan-fried-pork-tenderloin-chops/

On the recipe in the link I use EVOO instead of butter. On my EVOO when put in the pan I make sure I put enough to cover the bottom not a whole lot of it. My electric skillet is set on 350 degrees so when I add my meat it will brown the meat. I always make sure my skillet is hot not cool or cold before I add my meat. One other thing I do different is wash my meat off to make sure no blood on it. I use a electric skillet here no gas. Turn out great nice juicy an tender.


----------



## RVcook

I usually brine locally raised pork. While tenderloin is actually quite tender, naturally raised pork is a tad drier than I like it so the brine helps to keep it moist.

For brine, I usually do a mix of 1/3 c. sugar, 1/3 c. salt, some peppercorns, some minced garlic and about 2 quarts of cold water. Add other herbs or seasonings if you desire. Submerge and allow to sit in the refrigerator for about 4 hours.

Remove from brine and rinse VERY well.

Pat dry and rub with oil. Roast in a 400 degree oven for about 15 minutes per lb. and until the internal temp is 155-160. Remove from oven, tent with foil and allow to sit for about 5 minutes. Slice into medallions. Pork should be about medium...perfectly cooked and still juicy!

RVcook


----------



## Macybaby

We buy them and slice them into "chops" then repackage and freeze. Then we cook them up like we would chops but they are so much tastier. Our favorite is with BBQ sauce with venison - the pork helps keep the veni moist.

I don't think I've ever cooked a whole tenderloin.


----------



## Doc

Ok, the chops (medallions?) idea sounds good -- but folks, I really do need details. Baking them in the oven --- what temp and for how long? covered or uncovered. Please don't tell me I need to get a meat thermometer for this one thing.

Obviously, what we're (I am) looking for are juicy results.

Thanks.


----------



## thebaker

So you're wanting oven baked pork medallions.? Ahh ok will check my recipes to see if have a recipe for that. 

I don't use a meat thermometer ever. I don't see no use of one if a old timer that cooks. Way back when they never used a meat thermometer that is why I don't because like to keep things old fashion in certain ways. 

Do you like bacon with stuff to keep meat juicy?


----------



## Doc

thebaker: not necessarily oven baked. I just want juicy tenderloin -- anyway I can make it.

And, as for bacon, no. Just the taste of the pork. I don't cook it or any other meat very much, and when I do, I overcook it -- there is no flavor and it's dry as shoe leather.

That's why I decided to ask for help first.


----------



## thebaker

I'm still searching through my recipes but lots of my recipes has lots of things in them so I done a quick search on the net an found this link.

Tell me if I'm getting close to what your wanting.
Pork Tenderloin in the Oven
http://www.ehow.com/how_2307521_cook-pork-tenderloin-oven.html

Will keep looking..

Here is one recipe I've got but you may not like it. 

Bacon Wrapped Pork Medallions

Ingredients
8 slices bacon
1 tablespoon garlic powder
1 teaspoon seasoned salt
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried oregano
2 pounds pork tenderloin
2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons olive oil

Directions
Preheat an oven to 400 degrees F (200 degrees C). 
Place the bacon in a large, oven-safe skillet, and cook over medium-high heat, turning occasionally, until lightly browned and still flexible, 6 to 7 minutes. 
Drain the bacon slices on a paper towel-lined plate. 
Remove any excess bacon grease from the skillet. 
Combine garlic powder, seasoning salt, basil, and oregano in a small bowl. Set aside. 
Wrap the pork tenderloin with the bacon strips securing with 1 or 2 toothpicks per strip of bacon. Slice the tenderloin between each bacon strip to create the medallions. Dip both sides of the medallions in seasoning mix. Melt butter and oil together in the same skillet over medium-high heat. Cook each medallion for 4 minutes on each side. 
Place skillet into the preheated oven and bake until the pork is no longer pink
in the center, 17 to 20 minutes.


----------



## Doc

Except for the bacon wrap, all sounds good to me. Does the pan frying of the medallions sear in the flavor before they are put in the oven?

With medallions/chops, I'm game for pan cooked, too.

Thanks for your research!


----------



## Doc

MB FARM: what kind of sauce?


----------



## suitcase_sally

Macybaby said:


> We buy them and slice them into "chops" then repackage and freeze. Then we cook them up like we would chops but they are so much tastier. Our favorite is with BBQ sauce with venison - the pork helps keep the veni moist.
> 
> I don't think I've ever cooked a whole tenderloin.


Macybaby, are you actually referring to pork *loin*? A whole tenderloin only weighs about a pound or so. They ususally come two to a pack and weigh about 2.5 - 3 lbs.


----------

